
Show HN: AllcountJS – Framework for application development with MEAN stack - pavel_tiunov
https://github.com/allcount/allcountjs
======
cheez
> The fastest way to deliver web & mobile applications with business value
> using Node.js

It's like Django's admin module, but for the app itself.

~~~
pavel_tiunov
Yep. Exactly!

------
dalacv
Great work. Looks nice and clean. If you haven't taken a look at it, you
should probably look at Oracle's APEX framework. It is the BEST declarative
RAD framework I've seen so far. Perhaps you can get some ideas of what to
tackle next.

~~~
chikh
Thank you for your great feedback! We surely worked with APEX and it's really
powerful. But it's also one of the reasons we are trying to make the fully
open source alternative. If you have any ideas to discuss, pls, welcome to our
gitter chat:
[https://gitter.im/allcount/allcountjs](https://gitter.im/allcount/allcountjs).
We would appreciate it!

------
mereck
Hi Pavel,

This looks very promising! We're currently evaluating MEAN stack alternatives
for KAPTL, a language and platform for web application development
([https://www.kaptl.com/build](https://www.kaptl.com/build))

AllcountJS might work very well for us. Thank you for your hard and awesome
work on this!

Alex

~~~
pavel_tiunov
Hi Alex, Great thanks for your feedback! We're about to implement app
configuration API to use by other declarative RAD languages like yours. Please
reach us in our Gitter chat or by any other convenient way
([https://allcountjs.com/community](https://allcountjs.com/community)) so we
could discuss how can we be helpful.

